# relocation



## phil rodgers (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi , looking to relocate to cape town area next year with my partner . Am an Irish guy with 25 yrs experience as a chef (diploma in food hygiene,iso22000 qualified) . Partner has master degree in psychology and currently working with children with learning difficulties . Can anybody advise how to get contacts in rentals & employement . Cheers Phil(i will buy you a pint of guinness!!)


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, and good luck with your move.


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Hi Phil, you mentioned you're a chef? Suchi or Salads? you may have noticed the restuarants are having some difficulty cooking food and I gather it's getting worse.

Rentals google Pam Golding .za or rentals Cape town


----------

